# Back On Track Products



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I use the hock boots for my paint that has an old hock injury and they really do work. I havethe saddle pad, as well.

I've never tried to ride him in them, though. I would think they might be a bit restrictive, though I have seen reviews where people use them for riding. You definitely have to ear them in to use, though. There are instructions included with purchase.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

As far as I know the hock boots are NOT intended for riding. 

I myself have a set of the quick wraps. LOVE them. I put them on my horse's legs for hauling and before we run barrels. He feels good after he's had them on.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

I was planning on putting them on while I was grooming and then while I longe lined him just at a walk till he got loosened up. Thanks for letting me know you can't ride them in them. I thought they might be kind of restrictive but it is hard to tell just from the pics on the website.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

love2lope84 said:


> I was planning on putting them on while I was grooming and then while I longe lined him just at a walk till he got loosened up.


I believe this is their intended use.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the BOT hock wraps. They stay put and really do work. I love their products. I have the dog hock wrap, and made my mom get a knee brace.

2 words. 

They. Work.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I have the BOT hock wraps. They stay put and really do work. I love their products. I have the dog hock wrap, and made my mom get a knee brace.
> 
> 2 words.
> 
> They. Work.


Awesome! I am glad they are money well spent. I also bought the knee brace. I have fluid build up under my knee cap and if I ride for more then an hour or do a lot of walking, I can barely walk the next day. You know you really love your horse when you buy him hock boots instead a bra for yourself when you only have one left!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a saddle pad, polo wraps, quick wraps and mesh blanket for my girl.

I also have the wrist brace, boxer shorts, elbow brace, neck wrap and blanket for myself.

Needless to say I love their products and swear by them! They have worked wonders on both myself and my horse.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

NBEventer, how do you like the blanket? Does your horse get too warm in it? And when do you use it? Before riding? After? Nighttime?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> NBEventer, how do you like the blanket? Does your horse get too warm in it? And when do you use it? Before riding? After? Nighttime?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The mesh sheet for her is great. It breathes well so I can even use it in the summer. I put it on at night time and will put it on her before I ride to relax her back and then when i'm done riding I will either leave the saddle pad on her back for awhile or throw the blanket on her for half an hour. I haven't found her to get to warm in it at all.


----------

